# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  البحر الميت بحر الأملاح والعلاج

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*البحـر الميت 


                                                           إعداد  و  تصوير
                                                       عبدالكريم أحمـد الخلايلــه

 يقع البحر الميت في الجهة الجنوبية الغربية من العاصمـة الأردنيـة عمــّـان  ويبعد عنها حوالي  55  كم  ، ويقع بين فلسطين والأردن ، إذ تحيط به من الغرب مرتفعات فلسطين ،وخاصة ً مرتفعات القدس الشريف ، أما من الشرق فتحيط به مرتفعات جبال البلقاء ، وهضاب السلط ، ويذكر أن البحر الميت تكون إثر حصول الصدع الآسيوي ـ الإفريقي ،  ويبلغ طولــه  80 كم وعرضه 15 كم  ، بمساحــة إجماليـــة ٍ تقد بــ   946  كيلــومتر ٍ مربع ٍ،  ويصـب فيه كل ٌ من نهر الأردن وسيل  زرقاء ماعين ونهر الموجب ، وقد أطلق عليه عدة تسميات ٍ؛ أشهرهـا " بحيرة لـوط "  حيث بعث سيدنا " لوط " إلى أهالي سدوم وعمورة في هذه المنطقــة، كما سمي بــ " البحر الميت " لإنعدام وجود كائنات ٍ حيـة ٍتعيش فيـه ، ويعتبر البحر الميت  أخفض منطقة على وجه الكرة الأرضيـة ؛ إذ يبلغ مستوى إنخفاضــه عن مستوى سطح البحـر  417  مترا ً، ويتميز بمناخه الدافيء في فصل الشتاء ، والحار جدا ًُفي فصل الصيف، كما يتميز بشدة ملوحة مياهه ، والتي تصل إلى عشرة أضعاف ملوحـة المحيطـات ، إذ يصل تركيز الأملاح في مياهـه إلى 32  %، بينما هي في البحار الأخرى 3  % ،  إضافة إلى تفرّده بأشعة الشمس الصافية ، وتشبع هوائه بالأكسجين ، ووجود ينابيع مياه حارة في جواره ، وتوفر الطين الأسود فيه ؛ فالبحر الميت غني أيضـا ً بمناظره الطبيعية الخلابة و بأملاحــه ؛ التي يستخرج منها كلوريد المغنيسيوم ، والصوديوم ، والبوتاس ، والبرومين، والمنغنيز ، كما يشتهر بالطين الذي يستخدم في علاج الأمراض الجلديـة ؛ كالصدفيـة ، والحساسية الجلديـة ، إضافة ً إلى إستخراج مستحضرات التجميل من مياهه وطينته . 
 وبناء ً على هذه المميزات ِ فإنه يعتبر منطقـة سياحية وعلاجية ، تجـتذب المتنزهين والسواح و المستثمرين ، إذ أصبح يشهد في الآونة الأخيرة حركة  دؤوبة للإستثمار في مجال السياحة والفندقة  ومراكز العلاج الطبي  فتنوعت الخدمات التي تقدم من عدة جهات تتوزع بين القطاعين الخاص والعام والستثمرين العرب ، كالخدمات الفندقية ،والدفاع المدني،والأمني ، والصحي ، والسلامة على الطرق ، والمطاعم ، والمتنزهات ، والإستراحات ، وأماكن الترفيه ، والشواطيء الشعبية . 

























غروب الشمس في البحر الميت 


















شاطيء الأملاح 








وإلى لقاء ٍ قريب ٍ مع " بانوراما البحر الميت " إن شاء الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]هذا المنظر يقع على طريق البحر الميت الموجب 

ويطلق عليه العامة ُ من الناس " إمرأة لوط "

وهذا إعتقاد ٌ خاطيء لا صحة َ له ُ مطلقا ً 

وما هو َ إلا َّ عبارة عن تشكيل صخري تم بعوامل 

الحث والتعرية مع مرور الزمن .[/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع مميز أشكرك يا صاحب المواضيع المميزه ... يا صاحب الذوق الرفيع .... على هذه المعلومات و الصور الرائعه 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووووو معاذ و يا الاستاذ الكبير عبدالكريم الخلايله

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]MISTER LONLEY 


ريتك سالم وغانم  [/align]*

----------

